# My New Heterometrus Longimanus ??



## TresScorps (Aug 8, 2004)

I Just picked this Heterometrus Longimanus (( asian forrest )) female  up today , Looks almost exactly like an EMP , But is far more aggresive and its pinchers look a little different , Was the pet store right on the species ? Heres a few pics , just turned the light on and he was munchin on a cricket , so i decided to snap a few ...


----------



## Stormcrow (Aug 8, 2004)

ONe of the most distinguishable characteristics between P.imperator and H.longimanus is related to the latter's scientific name. H.longimanus lack the granules on the manus and it is longer too. P.imperator has a manus that is grainy, textured much like a leather football or basketball only smaller. Heterometrus is sleek and smooth. But when dealing with other species from each genus, this may not be a significant way to identify the difference.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Aug 8, 2004)

Nice looking scorpion, what % of humidity are you maintaining?.


----------



## TresScorps (Aug 8, 2004)

*Humidity*

Thankyou , Right Now the humidity is at about 65 % , iam gonna run a tube down to the rocks try to get it a little more moist , Ive Hurd they dont need as much humidity as the EMPs but pretty close ..


----------



## alex (Aug 8, 2004)

Nice scorpion. Remember to keep the humidity up.


----------



## leiurus (Aug 8, 2004)

TresScorps said:
			
		

> Thankyou , Right Now the humidity is at about 65 % , iam gonna run a tube down to the rocks try to get it a little more moist , Ive Hurd they dont need as much humidity as the EMPs but pretty close ..




Hmmm... 65% is not enough, you should get a humidity of 100%.

Dom


----------



## alex (Aug 8, 2004)

Maybe not 100%, but at least 80%.


----------



## Brian S (Aug 8, 2004)

I keep my Emps at around 80-85% humidity. Heterometrus should be the same.


----------

